# Pere Marquette Report



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Snuck away for a quick trip to the PM yesterday. Fished last light yesterday and was back at it first light today till 3 in the afternoon. Hit 7 different access points from Branch Rd. to Walhalla Rd.... NOTHING. A big fat zero. Didn't even see one live salmon. Found one small dead female on shore and that was it. I was even tempted to cut her open to rob some skein for the next trip but she was too far gone. Talked to a few locals and they said salmon have been in the river for 3 weeks now but seemed to have disappeared over night. Saw something similar on a little Manistee thread on this forum. I'm sure somebody is having success on the PM but it sure wasn't us or anyone that we encountered. Anybody else fish the PM this weekend?


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

About the same as you. Saw 4 in the fly water Friday night while fishing in the rain, then hit every access from Baldwin to the mouth Saturday without seeing a fish. Tippy today and it was the same story.


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

We fished it today and hooked a couple. Seen a few fish but not many.


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

Same story here


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't like those reports... but thanks for the info. Headed up later this week, hope things improve by then.

D


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Not very many fish in p.m. lake either, only saw one fish porpoise yesterday. Big lake flipped Friday and had cold water in close too. We took some fish in front of the Sable River Saturday but the bait and fish left yesterday.


----------



## Deadeye21 (Jan 2, 2011)

My brother and I fished it yesterday found one hole full of fish we fished them all day never hooked a fish, they were jumping and porpoising most of the day so we new they were there. No luck for us though, that fishing


----------



## PMsteel (May 23, 2012)

Floated down to Wahalla on saturday. On the water for 8 hrs. Saw very few fish.


----------



## Hare's Ear (Nov 19, 2004)

I've been guiding for the past 22 falls and I've never seen this slow of a start this late into it... Thankfully, If you know where to look around enough you can still make a decent to good day of it, but I'd like to see the big push come in! 

Actually made a joke yesterday that I was glad I have to go get a root canal today and can't guide, it's less painful! 

Steve


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

Your story sounds familiar.... Did you come up and ask me for a report at Gleasons as I was packing up the boat?


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Took Friday off work pitched cranks around custer went 1-5 Thursday eve 6-dark 30, then Friday morning all the fish disappeared went 1-2 from 5 till noon packed up and chased some gills Friday night and Saturday. slow is the word for this season so far. hopefully things turn around, i might have one more weekend in me.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishnaked2206 (Apr 7, 2010)

Same thing on the platte this weekend. From honor to platte lake and from the weir down to the mouth and saw a total of 40 fish other than what was stacked at the weir. The local guys we talked with said Friday and Saturday morning there were good pushes all day then Saturday night/Sunday morning the only pods they saw were headed back towards the lake. Been a weird year.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

So is the main run delayed or canceled? Fish not even staging for it?


----------



## harley parmenter (Aug 26, 2014)

Doc and I saw nothing on Platte Bay Sat evening! Nothing in the river comming back in.We heard they released more at the weir.? Going to Pere Marquette on thursday but it's time for grouse! Here fishey, fishey...


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Julez81 said:


> So is the main run delayed or canceled? Fish not even staging for it?


I must not have got the notice yet. Maybe I gave them an incorrect email. hmm. Hope some fish come in by the weekend...:tdo12:


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

Swampbuckster said:


> I must not have got the notice yet. Maybe I gave them an incorrect email. hmm. Hope some fish come in by the weekend...:tdo12:


I think there was a communication error. Please resend it. Thanks


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

FISHMANMARK said:


> Your story sounds familiar.... Did you come up and ask me for a report at Gleasons as I was packing up the boat?


Nope, that wasn't us. We didn't think we needed a report. It's the middle of September for Pete' sake. Of course there are fish in the river we thought. Lol. Silly us.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have been fishing some west side lower rivers everyday for the past week, and have had consistent results every trip. 1 or 2 landed, about 3 or 4 hook ups each time. Last night being the best so far with a whopping 5 fish on. It's been interesting so far to say the least. At least I haven't been getting into the little jacks like I was last season.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Hmmmm. Pretty sure this is a Pere Marquette thread.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Haha really....sorry about the report everyone


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

nichola8 said:


> Haha really....sorry about the report everyone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Shame on you for posting successful salmon fishing trips!!!!!:lol:


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hopefully the fishing picks up, because I can't wait to escape the concrete jungle


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

The GF and I will be heading up to Baldwin Saturday AM-Tuesday AM. First time salmon fishing so hopefully it picks up a little bit between now and then!


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I plan on taking my GF there the week after that for the first time too. Good luck to you and PLEASE give a report. I hope the fish are in thick!!


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I myself am heading up tomorrow night as well. Will post some reports once on the river.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Overheard at a popular bait store in Baldwin on Tuesday afternoon that a strong push came through Scottville on Monday night / Tuesday morning. Not sure how long it takes them to get to the various spots upstream, but I think those fish should start filling the holes in the fly waters by this weekend. Good luck.


----------



## mdj (Oct 1, 2005)

I was at scottville on monday and tuesday. From a first hand witness report..there was NOT a big push go through scottville monday or tuesday..or wednesday for that matter.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Sounds like a good way to sell bait and tackle though.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Julez81 said:


> Sounds like a good way to sell bait and tackle though.


I was thinking the same thing...but the guy was at least honest enough to suggest heading to the Betsie for bigger numbers of fish. 

I have friends that will be in the fly water this weekend and I look forward to their report. Hope it is better than I what I had for Tues / Wed.


----------



## harley parmenter (Aug 26, 2014)

spent the morning on the Pere Marquette never saw a fish.I moved to the Betsy River and was 1 for 3.The Betsy is still slow but some fish were moving.


----------



## Coachman (May 3, 2011)

I fished in Scottsvilll Monday afternoon through Thursday morning. If there was a push it was in the middle of the night. But a couple of guys did fish all night and were empty handed. During the time I was there saw maybe four porpoise. I was 1 for 3 with the 1 being foul hooked.


----------



## GILL_SLAYER (Dec 19, 2008)

fished the PM in walhalla for the first time, took a pretty long walk downstream, saw maybe 20 fish quite a ways downstream. Ended up 0-2 chucking thundersticks. 2nd fish almost ripped the rod out of my hands, it was insane!!


----------



## dnealy (May 17, 2011)

I saw about 6 - 10 fish digging up gravel today. Tried fishing them, but too hard to get to them. 

Hooked into about 8 fish around a deep bend, had no luck landing them because of trees, but it was still exciting. 

Seen a few fish here and there moving up river.


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

dnealy said:


> I saw about 6 - 10 fish digging up gravel today. Tried fishing them, but too hard to get to them.
> 
> Hooked into about 8 fish around a deep bend, had no luck landing them because of trees, but it was still exciting.
> 
> Seen a few fish here and there moving up river.



That's what I like to hear! I'll be on the river by noon S of Baldwin. Leaving home base shortly. 

If you see a guy in a blaze orange kromer hat with a small filipino girl looking like they don't know what they are doing, please don't hesitate to come over, say hi, and give us some pointer's


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Started out on PM lake this a.m. around 6:30. Landed a nice 13 lb buck within first ten minutes on a wonder bread winning streak. Trolled the lake a little longer. Marked a ton on the graph. Decided to motor up river. Watched a guy land a fish on a c.p. at the bridge. Headed further up and floated spawn through a few holes with no luck. Didn't see a fish porpoise or run upriver. Friends went two for three on the lake trolling the entire time. Gold and black d.d. thunderstick. Now debating to launch in Scottsville and fish river or go back to lake. At least I know there at some fish on the lake. River isn't sounding as promising.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Decided to fish the river tonight. Launched in ScottsVille. Hooked into one fish on the river tonight on the center pin. Buddy landed a small hen. Almost boot worthy. Saw one dead salmon in the river and one porpoise. Pretty pathetic. Going to hit the lake again in the am and try to troll a few more up.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Good Luck buddy. Pics or it never happened.....:evilsmile


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ya it's pretty slow everywhere, fished the mo maple island area and never bumped or saw a fish, either the numbers or down or it's an off year, last year may have been the 4 year run and this is just a bad year...bring on the steelhead


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

nichola8 said:


> bring on the steelhead


Thats what I am saying. We saw a total of maybe 3 salmon all day lol.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Salmon dont deserve pictures


----------

